# أكبر صخرة ذهب بالعالم



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_















_*

توجد أكبر صخرة من الذهب الخالص في العالم في سلطنة بروناي وهي مفتوحة أمام الزوار إنما يتم تفتيشهم لمنعهم من ادخال اي آلات حادة لمنع العبث أو اقتطاع أجزاء من هذه الصخرة .
ويحكم سلطنة بروناي أغنى حاكم وهو السلطان حسن بلقية الذي تزداد ثروته بمقدار 90 يورو في الثانية ، والمعروف عن السلطان أيضاً ولعه بالذهب وأستخدامه للذهب في كل شئ مثل الملابس والسيارات والأثاث.​**











*​


----------



## aidsami (16 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام
شكرا على المجهودات المعتبرة


----------



## GeoOo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على المعلومة
دمت بخير


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة


----------

